# [resolved] Help.. Verizon Techs can't get me connected.. Error 678



## DJ6607 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Help.. Verizon Techs can't get me connected.. Error 678*

Signed up for DSL to upgrade from my dial up service. I should have known this wasn't going to go well when they did not send me an installation disk or DSL filters in my welcome kit. 
I have the Westell versalink 327W. I have four lights on the modem on. The power, E1, wireless and DSL light. The DSL light is solid. The internet light has never been on yet. I have had 2 verizon techs on two different occasions that have NOT been able to get me connected. When i do the ipconfig thing i get the ip address 192.168.1.47 .So the modem is communicating with the computer but everytime i try to connect i get an " Opening port... error 678 message," and i am unable to connect. This has stumped both techs that have tried to get me connected. Is there anyone that can help. This is getting very frustrating. I placed the original order on July 28 and i am still not connected. :4-dontkno


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Is it possible they connected dsl to the wrong house or apartment...I say this because verizion did that to me....it took them three attempts before I was up and running. I would call them up and get the installation disk and filters....you need them. I should be installing a verizion dsl for a friend on Sun with similar modem....check in with me after that and I should be able to give better advice. 
PS has your start date arrived ?


----------



## DJ6607 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yep. Start date was 08/09/05. I did get the filters and the disc after i called them .


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since you can't get a carrier, I suspect only Verizon is going to be of real help here.


----------



## DJ6607 (Aug 12, 2005)

Well Verizon states that the modem they sent me has a Mac IP address. Not sure exactly what that means but they say the modem is probably locked up with that address. So i guess i am just going to tell them to send me another modem. Can anyone tell me why that would prevent me from connecting? :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If they use the MAC address of the modem to determine if they'll allow you to connect, having the wrong MAC address would prevent you from connecting. That's the way DOCSIS cable modems work, but usually DSL from Verizon is tied to the specific subscriber line. In any case, as I mentioned, this is almost certainly a Verizon issue, and they're the only ones that will be able to fix it.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I had a similar situation today setting up my friends verizon account.....go to the back of the modem, there you will see a reset sw circled in red use a pen and hold it down for 30 seconds (everything should be up and running while you do this) after 30 seconds allow the modem to "find itself" and you should get the internet light on....continue with step 3 of the verizon installation cd and all should be well


----------



## DJ6607 (Aug 12, 2005)

Saturday they called and said they were going to send me a new modem. I tried the resetting thing several times ... trust me, nothing worked. When i get the new modem i will let you know if it solved the problem or not. Thanks.


----------



## DJ6607 (Aug 12, 2005)

Well i recieved the second modem and still NO connectivity. This is getting ridiculous. They said they are getting no info back on the modem or address when they test the line. They said the jack might be bad. I thought that's a crock so i changed it anyway. Still doesn't work. So they are sending a third modem which i am supposed to get tommorrow, thursday. We will see.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

What lights do you get when you turn the modem on....are you getting the dsl light on, ethernet light on, E1 light on...etc, make sure the filters are correct, that you are not using an phone line extension longer than say 25ft and that it is in good condition....again it is possible that the tech did not install dsl properly to your house or apartment and/or did a horrible wiring job.....three modems later, I suggest you call them and have them send a tech over and check....just be sure they don't try to charge you. I had to actually watch the tech re wire the house after they botched the first atempt and did such a bad job of wiring on the second that there were loose unconnected wires hanging out of the box ! I don't know where they get their techs from.


----------



## DJ6607 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey TWA,
I get the power light,the E1 light, the wireless light and the solid DSL light. I have not got the internet light to come on once yet. I am using the cords they provided with the modem. Support says when they test the line the should get info back on their computer like the address of the modem and the type of modem. They dont get that info back. They are overnighting a third modem. What are the odds of having 3 bad modems? I doubt it. If i cant get the 3rd one to work tommorrow i guess i will have to have them send out a tech to the house. No way will i pay for it though. We uninstalled my network card and rebooted the modem and the computer. XP reinstalls the network card automatically so thats not the problem. I have filters on every device in the house. I have one empty jack but they said filter is not needed on that jack. Thanks for the support. We will see how it goes tommorrow.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You only need filters on everything but the modem, and obviously empty jacks don't count. FWIW, many DSL issues are caused by sub-standard phone wiring in the house. One thing I'd try is to connect the DSL modem right at the Telco service entrance and disconnect all other phone equipment. If that doesn't work, then you almost certainly have a Verizon issue.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Okay, you need to have the internet light on, try resetting the modem again by pressing firmly with a ball point pen tip for 30 sec while everything is up and running....if that doesn't do it then Verizon needs to send the tech rep....what step in the installation process do you get to...step 1, 2 or 3


----------



## DJ6607 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for the help. 
TWA. I have tried resetting with the button on the back multiple times to no avail.
John. I did the test you suggested. Unplugged every device in the house, went out to the access box and plugged the modem into the jack outside. I get the solid DSL light as i do in the house but as always no internet light. I will inform tech support that i tried this test and got the same results as i do in the house. My guess is yours that this is still a verizon issue. Thanks again. I will let you know my results later today after i talk to tech support again.

Dave


----------



## DJ6607 (Aug 12, 2005)

I called tech support this morning(thurs). They stated since my ethernet light is green and I have a solid DSL light that I am connected to their system and that I have had the privelege of being sent two defective modems. We will see if i can score a third defective modem this afternoon. They stated my ethernet light would be red if this was a verizon issue. 

Dave


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think your last test has proved that it's not your problem, if they can't get it to work at their service entrance, you have no issue.


----------



## DJ6607 (Aug 12, 2005)

Friday Morning.Well guys, 3 modems now and NO connectivity. Here is the issue. My DSL light is solid green. Their office can communicate with the modem. My modem is communicating with my computer. We did all the tests for my computer. The ping test, ipconfig, ip release, ip renew, uninstalled the properly working network device, TCP/ip setting checked all configure settings on the computer. Now when I go to westells website on internet explorer and try to configure the modem to connect to the internet I get "Please connect a DSL line." What does tech support say about this," WOW THIS IS WEIRD." So i have been issued a second repair ticket. Seeing how this is Friday now i guess I won't be hearing anything from Verizon until Monday. Sorry to keep beating a dead horse with this issue. I just trying to keep those interested informed until i can succesfully connect. My service ready date was 08/09/2005. 10 days and 3 modems later Verizon can't get me connected.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It seems clear that it's not a modem issue. Can you try a different computer?


----------



## DJ6607 (Aug 12, 2005)

Finally. Friday night. 10 days later and 3 modems later. It was a verizon issue at the central office. Field tech was between my house and CO for about 2 hours this afternoon. I AM CONNECTED!!! WOOOHOOO!!!! Thanks guys for the advice. I no longer have to consider comitting harry carry.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Color me surprised.  This had to be a Verizon issue, I couldn't see how it could be your problem. :smile:


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Congratulations. :grin: ....and chalk one up for another fine mess brought to you by the incompetent Verizon....be careful they don't charge you 108 dollars for each extra modem....be sure to get a return label for each one and send them back within 30 days


----------

